# Bernadette the Stomper



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have Bernadette (the brown Satinette with hardly an beak) in my bedroom as she is being spoiled and playing on my mom-ness very well by looking cold outside at night.  She is quite enjoying herself and especially the romps around the room in the evenings (and her heating pad). She comes out of her cage, helicopters around a bit, then strolls around and checks things out. Tonight she started. . .stomping! I've heard of this recently with pijies who especially stomp around in the mornings to wake up mom or dad. But I've never actually seen it and never noticed her doing it. She walked from her cage to where I was sitting at the desk and stomped her feet, left then right then left then right several times, almost a little dance. It was surprisingly loud! Then when she had my attention she preened a bit like, _Who me? I wasn't stomping. I was just sitting here quietly._ I'll have to get a video of her doing it if I can. It's really funny and she's just so pleased with herself after she does it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh, MJ! I think you have just been trained by a pigeon  

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha! Well, it certainly wouldn't be the first time!! (Or the last, I'm sure!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi MaryJane, 


Yes! Some of them can be 'Stompers'...

I have one who last thing at night, once the lights are out, hops onto a Box he likes to sleep on, and starts Stomping, going in a small circle on the top of the Box...no Ants or anything on his Feet to stomp about, but he gets into it for some reason...

Finally, I folded a Cloth and set it on there, and now, though he still Stomps, it is 'quiet' and I can fall asleep..!


Post some pics so we can see her...?


Phil
l v


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sometimes they stomp because they have little pesky bugs on their little pesky bodies, (lice or mites), so you may want to take a peek 
Daryl


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

that is one I haven't heard of yet! I would love to see a video. Is this primarily a female trait??? Sounds cute! I love the preening right after, I have noticed if you see a bird trip or look clumsy they are really good at immediately preening as if to say, "I meant that!"....too funny...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't think "stomping" is a female trait, Roxy...especially since Mr. Squeaks is da BIG STOMPER (apologies to the "Big Bopper!"  )

And, I have never seen a "bug" on him...believe me, I've looked! He just loves to stomp the bottom of his home when he _particularly_ wants my attention!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says " Follow me, altogether now: and a ONE STOMP...and a TWO STOMP...yep, keep that rhythm goin'! Finally, NOTE TO ALL STOMPERS, timing is everything! Best done very late at night or wee hours of the morning! If YOU are awake, your OWNER/MATE should be TOO!"  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Roxy said:


> that is one I haven't heard of yet! I would love to see a video. Is this primarily a female trait??? Sounds cute! I love the preening right after, *I have noticed if you see a bird trip or look clumsy they are really good at immediately preening as if to say, "I meant that!"....too funny...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So true, Roxy! AND, my cats do the same thing by furiously licking themselves!
> 
> ...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe yes, pigeons are just like the cats when they do something embarrassing. Bernadette is happily bug-free and seems to just be stomping for fun. She watched her feet while she did it, it was just like how doves seem to enjoy looking at their own feet. I don't notice it so much with pigeons, but it seems every dove I've had loves to look at his or her own feet, just kind of checking them out and then looking around to make sure everyone notices how nice their feet are.  I'll try to get her on the camera tonight if she does it again. I always forget how much I miss having a pij in the house, until there's one in here.  My bf is pretty good about it, other than the occasional "Babe, I seem to be walking on some sort of bird seed," or "Why is the bird staring at me? Does it want something?", he doesn't grump. I never understood how someone who is crazy about animals could live with someone who's not so crazy about them (he likes them, just not like we do!), but now I see how it's done.  It works out better actually; with my ex we were both always bringing something (alive and rescued) home at night. This way only half the critters are coming in. 

ps. Squeaks, we know you never trip or do anything undignified. (at least, not where your Shi mate could catch it on tape!)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*ps. Squeaks, we know you never trip or do anything undignified. (at least, not where your Shi mate could catch it on tape!)
__________________
Maryjane*


Thank you, Maryjane! You _understand_ completely!  

Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, pigeons are such big stompers. I never realized this until now. Maggie sounds like an elephant in the mornings. I'm thinking, 'Just how much does this pigeon _weigh_?'

As for when animals trip or are clumsy - I think it's just hilarious how they try to cover it up by trying to act natural right afterwards. I've seen cats do it and some pigeons do it too. It's like, "Yeah, yeah, we know you tripped. We saw you do it." And they just look at you as if to say, "I don't know what you're talking about."

Pigeons are the best when they try to cover up their clumsiness. They just go right on like as if it never happened. Maggie had me cracking up the other day when she slipped and almost fell. She just picked herself right back up and then kept going like as if nothing had happened.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What you might not know, Garye, is that Maggie is _practicing_ some techniques that I taught her. There are a few exercises where it is necessary to trip and recover. That way, IF one takes a fall, one can recover without injury. Takes practice tho...

I am very happy to hear that Maggie is continuing her training! AND, she also sounds like she is doing beautifully with her "stomping!" The idea IS to sound _much_ heavier...but, again, this also takes practice!

KUDOS, Maggie! Keep up the great work! You are well on your way to becoming an outstanding SPP field agent!!

Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> What you might not know, Garye, is that Maggie is practicing some techniques that I taught her. There are a few exercises where it is necessary to trip and recover. That way, IF one takes a fall, one can recover without injury. Takes practice tho...


It also makes a good show to watch. There's nothing like watching a pigeon trip and then try to make light of it by pretending nothing happened.  

The stomping I can do without.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hopefully, Maggie and Bernadette will communicate their various "techniques!" 

Squeaks is quite the believer for INNOVATION! 

New tripping and stomping activities can always be passed along to others...especially, SPPs in training.

Even better, entertaining humans (as possible "undercover" work)...can always lead to more "treats!" 

...and WE humans think WE are the top of the food chain in intelligence??? Squeaks is laughing his head off! I once overheard him "talking" to Tooter and Unie about how pigeons really had humans fooled(!)...although he DID admit that there _were_ *some* humans who were smarter than the average pigeon!    

Shi


----------

